# OLD people have problems that you haven't even considered yet!



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2010)

This was sent by a friend...



OLD people have problems that you haven't even considered yet!                                               



An 85-year-old man was requested by his doctor for a           

sperm count as part of his physical exam. The doctor gave     

the man a jar and said, 'Take this jar home and bring back 

a semen sample tomorrow.' 



The next day the 85-year-old man reappeared at the             

doctor's office and gave him the jar, which was as clean     

and empty as on the previous day.                             



The doctor asked what happened and the man explained,         

'Well, doc, it's like this--first I tried with my right hand, but                                                           

nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing.   



'Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right     

hand,  then with her left, still nothing. She tried with             

her mouth, first with the teeth in, then with her teeth out,   

still nothing.                                                 



'We even called up Arleen, the lady next door and she tried   

too, first with both hands, then an armpit, and she even tried                                                         

squeezing it between her knees, but still nothing.'           



The doctor was shocked! 'You asked your neighbor?'     



The old man replied, 'Yep, and none of us could get the jar open.'


----------



## gail1 (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL you have made my morning with this


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2010)

a laugh a day eh caroline !! thank you !


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

*groans* lol very good Caroline


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 27, 2010)

hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2010)

I have problems with jam jar lids already, especially when I want my jammy treat!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Caroline said:


> This was sent by a friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great joke, my dad who is 87 this year would of laughed, but my mum, (RIP) wouldn't of! Sheena


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 27, 2010)

i must admit i love that joke


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Great joke, my dad who is 87 this year would of laughed, but my mum, (RIP) wouldn't of! Sheena



My mum wouldn't see the funny side of it either!


----------

